#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Rainy Season in Jakarta

## kingwilly

It was a supposed to end in January or February.  It has not, pretty much rained everyday since. We had a bit of a downpour yesterday afternoon. Took a taxi home and the roads had a little bit of water on them. Like so

----------


## kingwilly

But it was until I got to this corner that things got tricky. .. 

the taxi refused to drive through that water.

----------


## kingwilly

Most cars were just doing a U turn and getting out of there which also messed up the traffic a bit. I told the taxi to wait and said I'd walk it. (No other way to go around).




A bunch of locals stuck at this intersection. Thought i was a bit crazy.  Bear in mind I was wearing a suit.

----------


## kingwilly

One or two cars would chance it, just not my taxi and they also created a bow wave to make me more wet.

----------


## kingwilly

Now I'm inside my housing complex, that's the Guard's Gatehouse.

----------


## kingwilly

The main (only) road in and out of the complex. The cars didn't want to chance it either. in the centre is supposed to be a little stream.

----------


## kingwilly

Finally the water level begins to drop away as the road gets higher.

----------


## kingwilly

A small pond at the top had also overflowed. (It's approx one-two metres deep) I'll get another pic later today to show the difference. 




The End.

----------


## terry57

^

Nice report Willy.

Bugger all here in Bangkok.  

Floods down South though

----------


## kingwilly

These are pics of the pond and stream on a normal day.

----------


## Necron99

That's not your complex.
That wasn't your taxi.
That's not your rain....
I bet you don't even own a suit.
Could have gotten those pics from anywhere...

----------


## Flaming Carrot

A fake?  :rofl:

----------


## 9999

Is that a stream or an open sewer?

----------


## Flaming Carrot

Imagine living in that shithole. Got to be the $$$.

----------


## xanax

> Imagine living in that shithole. Got to be the $$$.


wot he said

----------


## Necron99

> A fake?



Wille has a habit of stealing pictures, usually from wealthy famous people that he fantasizes about being, photoshopping them and passing them off as his own.
Motorcycles, fancy hotel rooms, lasagna etc.
With a bit of work you can usually track down the originals. The differences can be subtle, but there are there.

----------


## kingwilly

Bastards!  :rofl: 

The taxi shot is brilliant...

----------


## Exit Strategy

Thanks for the report. 

Some heavy rain in northern BKK but infrastructure here takes it. 

Good luck Willy.

----------


## kingwilly

> Is that a stream or an open sewer?


Stream for sure, the locals catch fish from it all the time.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

How are old are these photos,is this the situation now ?

Is Jakartas weather a likely problem for visitors in the rainy season,or are certain areas not prone to flooding ?

Perhaps you could give some more detail on the actual location of those photos, i.e village where the taxi driver refused to drive through the water.

Maybe useful to anyone that intends to travel there.  :Smile:

----------


## Iceman123

> Perhaps you could give some more detail on the actual location of those photos, i.e village where the taxi driver refused to drive through the water.
> 
> Maybe useful to anyone that intends to travel there.


Or for you that would like his address  :rofl:

----------


## rickschoppers

All part of living in SEA.

----------


## kingwilly

*How are old are these photos,
*
Two days old.

*is this the situation now ?*

Nope. The water has subsided now.

*Is Jakartas weather a likely problem for visitors in the rainy season,*

yes. Increased traffic and missed flights can be the biggest issue. But it's not rainy season right now.

* are certain areas not prone to flooding ?*

Yes.

*Perhaps you could give some more detail on the actual location of those photos, i.e village where the taxi driver refused to drive through the water.*

South Jakarta.
*
Maybe useful to anyone that intends to travel there.* 

Ok. First time in three years that this particular road has flooded, maybe it will occur again next week davey.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> How are old are these photos,
> 
> Two days old.
> 
> is this the situation now ?
> 
> Nope. The water has subsided now.
> 
> Is Jakartas weather a likely problem for visitors in the rainy season,
> ...


So the thread reads Rainy season in Jakartar and the photo are two days old,but its not actually rainy season in Jakartar right now?

Good report on the rainy season then.

Is south Jakarta a bit of a mine field with areas that flood ?

All due respect if your not willing to state names of places from where this flood has affected travel routes its not much of a report.

----------


## kingwilly

> So the thread reads Rainy season in Jakartar and the photo are two days old,but its not actually rainy season in Jakartar right now?


Yes. The title is supposed to be a wry commentary on the fact that Global Warming has shifted the seasons. So it is not rainy season right now, but we seem to be getting lots of rain about every day. 





> Good report on the rainy season then.


thank-you.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Is south Jakarta a bit of a mine field with areas that flood ?


Yes. Kemang is particularly bad. A result of too much building and roads, and not enough planning for water run off. 




> All due respect if your not willing to state names of places from where this flood has affected travel routes its not much of a report.


You really are a pillock, aren't you. If you are traveling and need a weather report, try BB fucking C. 

Or perhaps you could even PM me, tell me which area and I will happily give you a weather update.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> All due respect if your not willing to state names of places from where this flood has affected travel routes its not much of a report.


To be fair, Jakarta is a big, 10+ million city, one poster could not name all affected areas (that would be responsibility of the local government).

Even if couple of streets were named, it would be incomplete picture, possibly misleading those tourists.

Download weather station app?

More related, weather patterns have been strange all over recently (say last few years).

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

What a super llooking estate! I really like the look of the houses from those photos. What's its name?

----------


## Flaming Carrot

Repulse Creek  :rofl:  Need dysteria shots I reckon after that stint. Poor OP got to feel for him. Any dead animals floating down willy, snakes? What an absolute shithole.

----------


## kingwilly

What's your previous nic, and do I actually care? 

Moog, tis the main road of the estate and outside which is obviously kampunan. But if you really are interested I could give you the name via pm. But given that there is almost not a single house visible in any of the pics posted I reckon you just might be taking the pish.

----------


## kingwilly

> All due respect if your not willing to state names of places from where this flood has affected travel routes its not much of a report


The only travel route affected is the one into my home, given that you dont have an invite I think we are both safe.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> All due respect if your not willing to state names of places from where this flood has affected travel routes its not much of a report.
> 
> 
> To be fair, Jakarta is a big, 10+ million city, one poster could not name all affected areas (that would be responsibility of the local government).
> 
> Even if couple of streets were named, it would be incomplete picture, possibly misleading those tourists.
> 
> ...


Jakartas weather will not be affecting me like most topics on T.D I'm just viewing :Smile: 

If the O.P had titled his thread correctly I may of took a look but not passed comment." My journey home inconvenienced by a flooded road".

Of course this thread is about Global warming with shots taken in a random part of Jakartar to high light the threat!

To be fair naming a location of any incident in a photo is pretty much common practice even more so if the City is big.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> All due respect if your not willing to state names of places from where this flood has affected travel routes its not much of a report
> 			
> 		
> 
> The only travel route affected is the one into my home, given that you dont have an invite I think we are both safe.


 :Confused:  If that's how you read it can I put you at ease by saying any invite from you would be used to wipe my arse!,of course you are safe unless you can't swim! 

So that road goes straight to your house ?  :Bsflag: 

Best invest in a boat and start expanding upwards to beat this Global warming Wilson! :smiley laughing: 

You got me I thought you were posting a serious thread!

----------


## kingwilly

"If the O.P had titled his thread correctly I may of took a look but not passed comment." My journey home inconvenienced by a flooded road"."

Nope. Because leaving it open like this means I might be able to add to it later with some more crazy weather pics.

" Of course this thread is about Global warming with shots taken in a random part of Jakartar to high light the threat!"

No, it's not. I was being sarcastic. The flood was more likely caused by flash flooding, over development and rubbish clogging waterway a.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

" To be fair naming a location of any incident in a photo is pretty much common practice[at]" 

I did name it. South Jakarta.

" So that road goes straight to your house ?[at]"

Yes. With one right turn into the subcomplex.

----------


## fishlocker

Thanks for the report. I feel a little bit better about my current weather situation. 75F and sunny. However your path seems a bit more adventurous. Dont step in an open man hole and watch out for leaches.

----------


## kingwilly

Fair point, walking in flooded waters can be dangerous and the roads in Jakarta are not exactly in good condition.

----------


## flashbang

OK enough talk about the sodding rain - What is the fanny like in Jakarta?   :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> What is the fanny like in Jakarta?


https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...ason-live.html (Smokin Hot Indo Babes : A reason to live in Indonesia!)

https://teakdoor.com/indonesia-forum/...-calender.html (MyBar - Girls Calender)

----------

